# Smoking bear



## smoken yankee (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how to smoke bear meat or has anyone ever tried to smoke it. I have a chance to get about 30 lbs from a friend and the only way he does it is on a grill(not smoking it) I've tried smoked bear before but that was a few years back, should I put a rub on it or marinade it, or could some of you suggest a good rub. Thanks


----------



## fire it up (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't know much about bear but I do know many folks on here have used it in a sausage mix so that is one thing to consider.
I'm sure others will be along to give you more help.


----------



## alx (Sep 10, 2009)

A newer member on forum TACMAN from alaska would have some tips.

Maybe shoot him a P.M.


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 10, 2009)

treat it like pork put on a good pork rub on and bring it up to 160 temp to kill any bugs it will be great i really like bear meat just have not had a chance to smoke it other then in sausage which turned out great


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2009)

Check out this thread by salmonclubber here on SMF about Bear Summer Sausage.  http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...d.php?p=340565

You might send him a PM and ask his advise as he has experience with bear meat, somethin most of us don't have...

I bought a Whole Salami back in the 1980s that was made with Bear Meat, It was good.  

You might get "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing by Rytek Kutas" It has some good sausage and other wild game recipes in it...


----------



## gnubee (Sep 10, 2009)

I have roasted many many bear roasts and eaten many many bear burgers and stews. It acts just like beef and tastes like beef by the way.

If its an old bear it can be very rank at times, some of it is not fit to eat.
If it was shot too soon in the spring It can be a little stringy or too late in the fall it will have way too much fat on it and you're wasting your time.

The best bears are about a two or three year old taken in the middle of hunting season. I am lucky and often able to get a bear that has been eating windfall apples, peaches, or grapes. The fruit tenderizes up the meat to a wonderful texture and flavour. 

Never eat a bear shot at the dump.

You will hear lots of times that bear tastes like pork but this is not true. I think the confusion comes because You should cook it like pork because it sometimes has trichinosis . Which should be cooked to a minimum of 185f . 
Be extra careful with your time getting it to a minumum of 140f because of this. 

In my opinion properly cooked bear is superior in flavour to beef.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2009)

You're not supposed to EAT bears !
You're supposed to carve them !

LOL------Seriously, the only bear meat I ever had was in the form of a roast. I liked it a lot, and I thought it tasted like a good beef roast. People equate bear to pork, because bears are in the "pig" family----as in Boars & Sows.

The bears around my house are a little tough, because they are made of pine or larch. You have to use a good sharp chain on a "Stihl" to slice into them.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 13, 2009)

Love to see some qview whatever you end up doing with them.


----------

